# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dehidrirana beba ?

## dalmatinka

Zamolila me jedna mama koja nema trenutno pristup forumu da pitam:

Curica ima 3 mj , isključivo dojena .
Dosta mokrih pelena , prirast težine oko 1 kg mjesečno
Doktorica joj je nekidan rekla da je djetetu fali tekućine jer je fontanela udubljena.
Rekla je da joj mora dati vode.
Sad , mala odbija. Neće ni na špricu , ni na zličicu , ni na bočicu.
Fontanela je i dalje udubljena.

Ima li tko iskustva s tim ?

----------


## angelina

ja svoju bebu isto samo dojim. Kad joj je čelo vruće (uz uvjet da nije pretoplo obučena) znam da je žedna. Bar je tako kod nje.  
To sam sama skužila. Vodu sam joj jednom pokušala dati na bočicu, odbijala je, a onda sam shvatila da voda treba biti topla kao i majčino mlijeko  :Embarassed:  . Nije bila oduševljena al je provala. Dalje nisam ni pokušavala davati samo vodu jer joj je čaj puno ukusniji iako i njega dajem samo u izuzetnim  prilikama ako sam negdje vani pa mi je nezgodno podojit je kad ožedni. 
Nadam se da ćeš od nekog dobit odgovor kakav tražiš, ovo je samo iskustvo s mojom bebom.

----------


## renata

dojenoj bebi nije potrebno davati nikakve druge tekucine. kad je fontanela izuzetno udubljena, uz jos neke pokazatelje, mozda postoji mogucnost da je beba dehidrirana, ali ako dovoljno piski, zivahna je i doji prema zahtjevu (kad kog zeli) i jos ovoliko dobiva na tezini, onda SIGURNO ne treba dodavati vode, a kamoli caja (koji nije dobar za probavu itd) a pogotovo preko bocice, koja bebu moze zbuniti i uzrokovati da neucinkovito sisa.

vazno je da se bebi kad god trazi ponudi dojka, jer je prvo mlijeko u dojci vodenasto i utazuje bebinu zedj. vazno je da mama dosta pije tekucine (da nikad nije zedna).

kad je bebi "vruce celo" onda ima temperaturu. a ako je vruce u sobi, vruce vani, vruce svima, onda je vruce i bebi i obicno onda cesce traze dojiti da bi utazile zedj tim prvim vodenastim mlijekom u dojci.
(da bi se nahranila, beba mora pojesti iz jedne dojke "do kraja", jer je zadnje mlijeko u dojci masnije i hranjivije)

----------


## klia

DRaga dalmatinko, doji li ova mama na zahtjev ili prema satima? Izdaja li se možda malo prije svakog podoja ( npr. ako ima prejaki let down ) i to mlijeko ne da? To te pitam jer razmišljam je li sve u redu s unosom prvog, vodenastog mlijeka,ali svejedno mi je čudna ta situacija s dehidriranošću pokraj tolikog dobitka na težini. Prati li mama popiškene pelene i koliko ih je? Pitaj, pa nam javi. ( Mora ih biti najmanje 5-6. )

----------


## dalmatinka

Ima mokrih dosta , dojenje je na zahtjev ( čitaj svaki sat )
ne izdaja se ( nema potrebe)
probala je to s prvim vodenim mlijekom
beba je inače super raspoložena
ali je fontanela vidno ( i meni laiku ) udubljena  :Idea:

----------


## Ancica

Postoji mogucnost da je udubljenost kod ove bebe varianta normale.  Drugi uzrok je nezadovoljavajuca ishrana. Medutim najcesci uzrok znatno udubljene fontanele (fontanela bi trebala biti malo udubljena i napeta kod zdravog djeteta) je dehidracija.

Ako beba puno piski, dobiva puno na tezini i dobro je raspolozena, mozda bi se trebale razmotriti druge mogucnosti koje bi dovele do toga da fontanela reagira kao kod dehidracije.

----------


## klia

Možda bi dobro bilo da otvoreno popriča s ped. i pita je što bi još mogao biti uzrok. Također, neka pita ima li još nekih pokazatelja dehidracije na bebi osim te fontanele.

----------


## tweety

i moj fran ima cesto udubljenu fontanelu, odnosno mjesto izmedju fontanela,a dojen je cim zatrazi ma koliko to ceto bilo.
i jednom trenu je koza normalna, a vec nakon par minuta zna biti udubljena.tada mu dam sisati, za nekoliko minuta koza je opet ok, ali onda opet ubrzo zna biti udubljena
redovito piski i kaka
mislila sam da je mozda jer sam ja pila ceporex,ali udubljenje  se javlja i sad tjedan dana nakon zavrsetka kure antibiotka

----------


## mamazika

Da li ima veze u kojem je položaju dijete kad se gleda fontanela? Meni se isto često činila udubljena kod moje djece (i to u situacijama kad sigurno nisu bili dehidrirani), onda sam skužila da je to kad su uspravni puno jače nego kad leže.

----------


## ms. ivy

ja sam se isto zadnjih dana zabrinula oko fontanele, ali čitajući ove postove čini mi se da je jednostavno riječ o tome da je Andreju otpala kosica pa je sad prvi put vidim.   :Laughing:

----------


## Vrijeska

Kako kaže mamazika kada beba sjedi fontanela je udubljenija nego kada leži.

Ja svojoj nisam davala nikakvu vodu cijelo prošlo ljeto (a bilo je jako vruće) fontanela je bila dosta udubljena ali ped je govorila da je to OK. 
Često sam ju pipala jer sam se isto bojala dehidracije i kada bih primijetila da je možda malo udubljenija ponudila sam bebi sisu. Ona nikada nije odbijala 8) a  najdulji razmak između dojenja je bio dva sata i taj razmak smo postigli tek s neka tri mjeseca.

----------


## Fortuna

po opisu bebe i njenog ponasanja ma nema sanse da je beba dehidrirana jer ka prvo  sumnja na to  dolazi ako beba  puno povraca ili ima dijareju, ako je beba bezvoljna, pelene su lagane a uz dehidraciju ide i jedan specijalni jaki miris ka aceton iz usta.

ako je beba samo dojena a ljecnica  je zbog fontanele mislila da maloj fali tekucine onda se, kao sta bi to ovde savjetovalo, rece mami da pokusa dojiti sta cesce a ne odma tek tako  rec da mora pit vodu   :Rolling Eyes:  

i mom malome je fontanela cesto udubljena al niko nije do sad na to reagira  i sad, ne vatajte me za ric al  citala sam negdi da pri dehidraciji fontanela pulsira

----------


## Oriana

Mi smo išli jučer u prve posjete od kako je Josip rođen. Bilo je jako vruće, a hlađenje nismo mogli raspaliti kao za odrasle. Njemu je bila vruće i vidno mu se uvukla fontanela. Čim smo došli kod ujne odmah sam izvadila ciku i dala mu da si posiše. posisao je desetak minuta i fontanela se vratila u normalu u roku keks. 
Kad vidim da se to dogodi odmah mu dam ciku (dam mu i inače   :Laughing:  )

----------


## mamazika

Fortuna, mislim da je to pulsiranje tipično za slučaj kad je izbočena fontanela od menigitisa. Iako mi se čini da se to javlja i kod normalne ali nije tako izraženo.

----------


## Least123

bebac ima lagano udubljenu fontanelu na dodir...trebam li se brinuti? dal.je to znak dehidracije ili moramo pedijatru?

----------


## Apsu

Ma ako je fontanela otvorena onda je normalno da je na dodir lagano udubljena, bar se tako čini pod prstima. Kad se radi o dehidraciji onda se fontanela vidi da je uvučena.. Ako je beba dobrog općeg stanja i piški sve je ok..

----------


## Beti3

> bebac ima lagano udubljenu fontanelu na dodir...trebam li se brinuti? dal.je to znak dehidracije ili moramo pedijatru?


Da li je beba dojena ili pije na bočicu?

Ako ga dojiš, daj mu da siše i pazi da guta.
Ako je na bočici možeš mu dati prokuhane vode, ohlađene na sobnu temp, sa žličicom ili u bočici.

Ako popije, dobro je. Ako je i bio lagano dehidriran, više nije. Ako je živahan, ako piša i kaka, ne trebaš brinuti.

Inače, dehidracija je za bebe silno opasna, tako da pitanje nije ili-ili  :Smile:  No, zdrava beba, koja ne povraća i nema proljev, te se redovno hrani, neće dehidrirati.
Ukoliko sumnjaš, bolje je ići liječniku pa makar bilo i bez potrebe, nego da se nešto zakomplicira. Takav je moj stav.

----------


## oka

Ako stalno ima mokre pelene i kakane pelene onda ti se čini. Ako nema pravac hitna.

----------


## Ginger

Uz napomenu da se fontanela gleda dok beba lezi, a ne dok ju nosis u okomitom polozaju (da podrigne, npr.)

----------


## Least123

nasa fontanela dok lezi je normalna, nije udubljena ni malo, tako da ako se tako gleda onda je ok. sigurno se gleda u lezecem?

piski puno, kako koji dan...nekad 3, nekad 2, n3kad 4 puta.
inace ga samo dojim i pokusavam mu dati vodice no vise ju on bljucne nego guta

----------

